# Shedding issues (pic included!)



## Breezy (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi all. My cockapoo girl is 11 weeks old now and sheds far more than we were expecting. Her coat hasn't changed at all from when we got her at 8 weeks, but can any one tell me if it will change? We were really looking for a non-shedding cockapoo and feel pretty mislead by the breeder. We love our girl, but the hair is making us nutty!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

I'm not sure anyone can help you with this. A cocker will shed, a poodle hardly does, but what you get with a cockapoo will depend. If he an F1/F1b/F2? Did the parent spaniel shed badly?

We looked at several litters, looked at the mothers (spaniels) and tried to pick pups with more curly hair and mothers that didn't shed a lot (can't tell a lot, but you can certainly tell the bad shredders!).


----------



## Breezy (Jun 28, 2017)

Forgot to mention that! She is an F1. Her father was a very curly toy poodle, but we didn't get to meet the mother...


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

To be fair, from what I understand, the breeder can't really know for sure. Some sub 8 week old pups I looked at clearly shed (nothing like an adult dog can) and some didn't seem to, but I'm not sure how reliable that is. You can get curly haired spaniels that shed, so curliness isn't a non shedding given.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Breezy said:


> Forgot to mention that! She is an F1. Her father was a very curly toy poodle, but we didn't get to meet the mother...


I have to say not meeting the mother would have rang huge alarm bells for me about the "breeder" 

Some pups do shed a bit and then develop a curlier coat as they get older and some stay with a straighter coat - but all are lovely and your pup does look very gorgeous


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer were nonstop hair balls as little puppies. It improved a lot when they got their adult coat in. It also meant more matting. I find if I keep them short, there's a lot less shedding. The longer the coat, the worse it gets. I know some who are flat coated that don't shed. My two aren't super curly but definitely more poodle than some.
Here they are at their harriest as puppies. Not only were they shedding, having daily and sometimes multiple daily brushing because in addition to the mats, they were low enough to the ground that they'd sweep every twig and bit of landscaping on their undersides.








Once they got their shots, they went to grooming and life was much better










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mytoyspoo (Mar 30, 2017)

I would say not to worry . My pup was shedding initially when we bought him home at 10weeks . It was there for a few weeks . Not sure when did it stop but eventually it did . No more shedding now .my boy is a Cocker dad and toy poodle mom F1 too. Look for couple of weeks . I'm sure it will stop unnoticed .


----------

